# What do you think is the worst show on TV?



## Neo (May 10, 2001)

What u do think the worst tv show is on tv at the moment... It does not have to be just in the Uk,. but please tell us a little about it if it is in the US and vice versa if ur in the Uk.. and live in the US...

I think the worse show on Uk tv at the moment is Temptation Island on SKy.... It just annoys me... arrrhhhh


----------



## padders (May 10, 2001)

WWF without a doubt.


----------



## carkedit (May 11, 2001)

have to agree with WWF - what is the point??

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## peachy (May 11, 2001)

hate both of those shows...peachy


----------



## scifinut (May 11, 2001)

How about the Black Scorpion, that has to be the worse show. I hope it isn't on anymore. It was on in the US


----------



## Akula (May 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by scifinut _
> *How about the Black Scorpion, that has to be the worse show. I hope it isn't on anymore. It was on in the US *



I agree totally, that show was a heaping pile of dung.


----------



## padders (May 11, 2001)

and although i did not object particularly to "world's dumbest criminals" that man who used to host it, wow did he make my blood boil, there was something just SO annoying about him. Another guy is the person who does USA direct on either Sky News or BBC world i can't remember which.. agghh hate em.


----------



## Serena (May 11, 2001)

I've never seen that (which is probably just as well!),
but the worst show ever, the show that was soooooooo
bad it actually became good, was Sunset Beach! It used to get me laughin' for ages!


----------



## Neo (May 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by padders _
> *and although i did not object particularly to "world's dumbest criminals" that man who used to host it, wow did he make my blood boil, there was something just SO annoying about him. Another guy is the person who does USA direct on either Sky News or BBC world i can't remember which.. agghh hate em. *



Oooo no he is that guy with the most annoyiong voice.... hate him....


----------



## H_P_M (May 11, 2001)

Well there are lot I think are dumb..just let's hope I don't offended nobody.


Black Scorpian
Lexx
Surviover
Temtation Island
Boot Camp
Real World
Dawson's Creek
All the soup opeas..I JUST CAN'T UNDERSTAND HOW SOME ONE GETS BURIED AND THERE DEAD AND THE JUST BLOODY COME RIGHT FROM THE GRAVE
(Those are just naming sum, but like a couple others I don't want to offended nobody.  )


----------



## Neo (May 11, 2001)

I like Dawsons Creek


----------



## H_P_M (May 11, 2001)

See I didn't want to get to carried away in what I think is bad, you see I can't stand that Mussy, Gooshy stuff.


----------



## padders (May 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Neo _
> *
> 
> Oooo no he is that guy with the most annoyiong voice.... hate him.... *



yup that is the one, and his jokes.. they make me want to cry.. actually if he was standing next to me i would find it hard to resist strangling him i think.


----------



## imported_scifimoth (May 11, 2001)

Black Scorpion  (BS...hehehe!)

There is a vast number of shows on tv that should have never seen the light of day if you ask me.....I spend a lot more time reading that watching tv.


----------



## imported_Sandman (May 12, 2001)

Yeah, I don't get it. Good shows get canceled all the time and yet some shows get to go on foorreevveerr!!! Shows that never should never have been aired or even created. Bleck! 

why all of a sudden did i forget the names of the shows i detest and make fun of all the time? oh, well, i'll get back to you. never should have posted in the first place if i can't remember my thoughts of five minutes ago...


----------



## Mellian (May 12, 2001)

Personally I think there is a difference between shows I can't stand and shows that are done poorly etc.

I personally can't stand First Wave.
Shows that have no meaning.
Soap operas
Lexx
Boot Camp
Temptation Island (when it was on here in US)
Reality shows in general
WWF


Will have to disagree with Black Scorpion in one sense, it is a slapstick type show.  I watch it just to laugh at the stupidity of the way the criminals are shown.  For me it is a lighter show to laugh at without the intensity of a show such as Farscape or Stargate SG1 (Both of which are much better shows and Black Scorpion doesn't deserve to be mentioned in the same breath with them).

Remember it is all a matter of personal perspective, which is why some good shows get cancelled and bad ones stay one.  The perspective of the people who make the decisions differ from ours.


----------



## Neo (May 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by padders _
> *
> 
> yup that is the one, and his jokes.. they make me want to cry.. actually if he was standing next to me i would find it hard to resist strangling him i think. *



U know what ... if he comes on the TV i actually scream and throw something at the tv... Its true


----------



## Akula (May 13, 2001)

Neo, try the really big marshmellows, they throw fairly well, and most importantly, will not damage your tv.  I go through bags during (american) football season.

Now as for shows I hate.  I do not like first wave, the invisible man, quantom leap, black scorpion, any soap operas, the news, the seinfeld show, man i hated that.  Come to think of it, it would be easier to list the shows I like rather than the ones I don't.  Oh well.


----------



## kelsi (May 13, 2001)

Well, trouble with me is I hate the popular shows.  They can't be *that* popular, you say?  Well, I didn't watch Big Brother, the making of Hear'say, hate the Weakest Link and Tarrant on TV, Teachers... Need I go on??!!

Sorry Americans or neone who doesn't know what I'm talking about, but seeing as I neva watch them, I can't tell you much about them!


----------



## Mellian (May 13, 2001)

That's okay, there are shows we in US can gripe about that you probably wouldn't know about.
They just came on with Weakest Link US version not to long ago and I can't stand it.


----------



## Krystal (May 13, 2001)

Let me see, the worst shows in tv for me are Black Scorpion, Survivor, Temptation Island, Boot Camp
and Lexx. Although maybe they're not so bad, only that I personally don't like it.   

Krystal


----------



## Vera (May 14, 2001)

I don't like telenovels (sp?) like Esmeralda, Cassandra... Unfortunately our TV is full of them.


----------



## Neo (May 14, 2001)

i hate te period dramas... with snotty nose little ****** on them... god they annoy me


----------



## kelsi (May 15, 2001)

Oh, I kinda like them... Do ya like the books?


----------



## jaygee (May 15, 2001)

Got to be "Everybody loves Raymond' - hate him hate him hate him!!!  Followed by The Bold and the Beautiful,  and Pamela Andersons detective show (can't remember the name, but is that such a bad thing !!!!)


----------



## Serena (May 15, 2001)

Dunno, I kinda like all soaps, even though most of 'em R  :dead:, but then again, I ain't the best person to ask wot the worst show is 'cos I luv everything on t.v......... minds U, the teletubbies really annoy me though, the 'ickle bro luvs it.......


----------



## Neo (May 15, 2001)

Teletubbies is fab.... teletubbies teletubbies just say PO


----------



## kelsi (May 15, 2001)

:evil: more like, teletubbies say C ... R ... A... OK, I'll stop there, and not be mean!


----------



## Serena (May 17, 2001)

thanks kelsi for seeing that they R minnions of the devil, and thanks neo, you've made my 'ickle bro very happy! :rolly2:


----------



## Neo (May 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kelsi _
> *:evil: more like, teletubbies say C ... R ... A... OK, I'll stop there, and not be mean!  *



C R A P... is that what u mean


----------



## bummer (May 30, 2001)

Anybody had the misfortune of catching "The Webber Show" which used to be called something else....what was it..."Cursed", I think....ACK!!  Steven Webber can do much better, IMHO.

I haven't ever been able to watch Lexx either....I thought it was just me.....

And that woman on "Weakest Link,"....she annoys the hell outta me!


----------



## imported_Sandman (May 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bummer _
> *
> And that woman on "Weakest Link,"....she annoys the hell outta me! *



ditto


----------



## Dru (Sep 11, 2001)

I HATE at realalty shows they suck!!!!


----------



## Maria8475 (Sep 11, 2001)

i kinda like The Weakest link, i think Anne Robinson's really funny 

I don't like soaps much esp Eastenders but that's only cos it ALWAYS clashes with something i want to watch me and my sister argue about it for ages!


----------



## kelsi (Sep 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Neo _
> *C R A P... is that what u mean *


You said it! 

Argh, I h8 the Weakest Link with a passion! Especially Anne Robinson's attitude.  Talk about unresolved issues from childhood!


----------



## H_P_M (Sep 13, 2001)

OHHHH GOD I HATE THE WEAKEST LINK.  Like everytime I see that god forsaken show I scream and turn the channel yelling "YOUR THE WEAKEST LINK YOU BIMBO."  I also don't like her cause my Spaceboy (Scorpy_Tribal-Lunar) told me that she had made fun of areas in the UK which I do not approve one ioda.  She is just a total bitca..and if I was on the show and she said I was the weakest link I would probebly walk by her and poke her two frelling little eyes...(yes I know she wears those big bottle glasses but I would make sure I would still get through )


----------



## Morrigan (Sep 13, 2001)

Um, okay, hate with a passion-  Cow and Chicken.  I dislike many shows immensly, but C&C is the one that I will turn the TV off on.


----------



## Dru (Sep 13, 2001)

whats Cow and Chicken?


----------



## Diamond9697 (Sep 14, 2001)

Cow and Chicken is a nasty cartoon on The Cartoon Network

and I have to say that the worst show on Television is/or was whatever the case may be....Baywatch


----------



## Morrigan (Sep 14, 2001)

Oh yes, I forgot about Baywatch... though I use to watch it... then again, I watch a lot of crap, so tht doesn't mean anything.

What else sucks?  The British days on Antiques Roadshow.  They just don't show enough enthusiasm!  

Guy- "That old lamp you have there is worth Â£4000."  
Chick- "Right, well, I suppose I'll be selling it then."
Guy- "At Lloyd's of London?"
Chick- "No, out of me garage next weekend.  I'll have to raise the price, though."

Excuse me if Â£4000 isn't a lot, but I aren't good wif numbers and thinkin, an' currency trade rates.


----------



## bummer (Sep 15, 2001)

OH ...Cow and Chicken, ACK!!!  That is the worst!!  And thank goodness "The Geena Davis Show" is history!  The sad thing is that the new shows aren't looking much better


----------



## Arwen (Sep 15, 2001)

*shakes head* thats a dumb show but i cant stand courage the cowardly dog...... he just annoys me with the hole in his tooth


----------



## Jessa (Sep 15, 2001)

hmmmm, what tv show do i hate the most?  tough one that.....oh i know! Gardeners World!!! i hate it!!!


----------



## Arwen (Sep 15, 2001)

*giggles* i think i gotta agree with you on that one as well.....


----------



## bummer (Sep 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Talon _
> **shakes head* thats a dumb show but i cant stand courage the cowardly dog...... he just annoys me with the hole in his tooth *



No kidding!!  That and Dexter's Laboratory!  I've never seen Gardener's World.....but I'll take your word for it!


----------



## Jessa (Sep 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Talon _
> **giggles* i think i gotta agree with you on that one as well..... *




  i know!!!! i hate the stupid programme! and i hate any other gardening programme there is!!!!! and that includes 'Gound force!' stupid programme!


----------



## wikiberry (Sep 15, 2001)

ooh yeah!

i can NEVER understand what on earth they are on about!

and that ground force's charlie dimmock...
urgh!
whenever i see her hair i can't stop myself from yelling;
"TIE THAT STUPID HAIR BACK IDIOT!!!" 

the hair annoys me sooooo much!
i don't know how she gets work done.


----------



## Morrigan (Sep 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bummer _
> *No kidding!!  That and Dexter's Laboratory!*



GASP!  I love that show, but I so agree with y'all on Courage.  I hate that show.

And Charlie Dimmock is on Ground Force?  Then I might have seen her today.  I was flipping through the stations and Ground Force was on PBS.


----------



## Mariel (Sep 15, 2001)

My hubby says Crossing over with John Edwards.
Personally I can't stand Wrestling, it's so fake.
:blpaw:


----------



## H_P_M (Sep 15, 2001)

Yah I can't stand that crossing over show just grrrrr, and yah and I agree with you mich2brian, the Wrestling now a days with Cold Steve Austin it's so fake, where did the cute guys running around in spandix go .  Nother show for some reason I can't seem to stand is the West Wing...(that show takes all the glory when Third Watch is soooooo much better)


----------



## H_P_M (Sep 16, 2001)

Yah I can't stand that crossing over show just grrrrr, and yah and I agree with you mich2brian, the Wrestling now a days with Cold Steve Austin it's so fake, where did the cute guys running around in spandix go .  Nother show for some reason I can't seem to stand is the West Wing...(that show takes all the glory when Third Watch is soooooo much better)


----------



## Arwen (Sep 16, 2001)

yes wwf sucks now since ecw and wcw got involved


----------



## Morrigan (Sep 16, 2001)

man, wouldn't it just be easier to say the shows we like?

My friend's mom is infatuated with Crossing Over.  I use to watch the show, but then it got moved to the same time an episode of the Simpsons plays here, so I gave it up like *snap* that.

Oh, and wrestling?  Only back in the 80's,with Hulk Hogan and hacksaw Jim Dugan, Rowdy Roddy Piper.... those were the days when real men wrestled, and we liked it!


----------



## Jessa (Sep 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> *ooh yeah!
> 
> i can NEVER understand what on earth they are on about!
> ...



 oh don't get me started on her, otherwise this thread will become a 'bitch-about-Charlie-Dimmock' thread. 

 Stupid Tart!


----------



## wikiberry (Sep 16, 2001)

wouldn't mind that at all!!!
she's not THAT bad i guess. no. actually she IS that bad.

but it's the hair that gets to me the most.
i want to shave it for her...


----------



## Sinistra (Sep 16, 2001)

I could llnd you my dad' hair shaver and a grat, sharp pair of scissors...............:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## wikiberry (Sep 16, 2001)




----------



## H_P_M (Sep 16, 2001)

Another show I fear I dislike was that of First Wave.  At first when I first started watching it..(before watching Farscape) I thought it was soooo kewl and so different but what dissapointed me and what made me end up disliking it was that it became the same.  I also are starting to dislike the First Wave fans for some of the things I have read they are blaming it's canclation on Farscape.   well what can you do. :rolly2:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 31, 2002)

Worst show for me on U.K T.V has to be 'Big Brother' as simple as that!


----------



## nic (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh the things I love to hate:

Teletubbies:
I mean like, what the heck is the deal with that baby-sun thing? It's laugh just cut straight through me.
I heard not so long ago that there shall be no more teletubbies made. Appartently the writer/creator has ran out of new stories.
WHAT STORIES?????
Anyway, time for tubby-bye-bye!

Decorating?DIY/Gardening Programmes:

I used to like design/DIY programmes, but sweet lord they totally saturated it out!

Changing Rooms, Big Strong Men, Ground Force, Real Rooms, Changing Rooms down-under.... the list goes on!!

 Jack Ass:
People doing stupid stunts and making a prat out of themselves is funny?

 You've Been Framed:

And even worse - You've been framed with Lisa Riley!!
There comes to a point when watching a baby fall asleep into his food bowl, or an old couple falling on a dance floor, just isn't funny anymore.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 6, 2002)

I also hate the 'Teletubbies' aswell, infact I wish that they had never been thought of!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 13, 2002)

I hate coronation street, teletubbies and Clarissa...Ick :dead:
:flash:


----------



## Finchy (Aug 13, 2002)

I hate home and away, teletubies and Ground Force that horrible Alan whats his name!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 13, 2002)

Titchmarsh?

Oh god Laurence Llewellyn Bowen on Changing rooms - I'd like that show if it weren't for him! eeew!
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 14, 2002)

T.V soaps - enough said!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 14, 2002)

no some of them are ok. 

I really don't like those tacky gameshows like Saturday night takeaway with Ant and Dec...they are unbelieveably boring and I'm sure they are all fixed anyway! 
:flash:


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

Little kiddies ones like noddy and postman Pat! Who could sit through watching that show without an argument!   Deffently NOT ME!

Some mothers could!  What bout you?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 15, 2002)

Never watched them & yes they are annoying

Sorry Legolas, but I just don't like ANY of them


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 18, 2003)

the man show, definitely.  i'm not a big feminist or anything, but that is probably one of the most offensive shows to women ever created


----------



## Stryker (Oct 19, 2004)

*Redneck Soap / WWF*



> _Originally posted by padders _
> *WWF without a doubt. *





Padders

I live down in what is referred to as the deep south and down here we refer to it as " Redneck Soap Opera".



Stryker


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 19, 2004)

livin' in the south too....

and wrasslin' is real!!!!


----------



## Stryker (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *livin' in the south too....
> 
> and wrasslin' is real!!!! *





Us people from the south know wrasslin is real.



Seen it with our very own eyes.



The Blood is real and so are the cage matches.



Aint that right           Tokyogirl




Stryker


----------



## immortalem (Jan 23, 2005)

I hate all reality shows.  There is no way that those shows are "real".  They are staged and they make all the people look petty and trashy.


----------



## khatab (Mar 5, 2005)

Dawson's Creek sucks A*s.. other than being mind numbingly boring and the cinematic manifestation of valium, whatâ€™s the deal with 16 years olds acting and talking like 45 year old? 

Here's my list of most hated:

Andromeda
Farscape
Sea Quest DSV
Hercules (the crappy sat morning show)
Zena
Royle family
Bottom
Battlestar Galactica (the new crappy one with a female starbuck)
Anything with Ant and Dec in it...
Lexx
The Osbornes ( oh God please rid this planet of the most useless family in the world.. If Ozzy wasn't an ex-rocker they'd be living in a council estate on benefits or in a caravan driving around looking things to steal.. Then maybe those kids won't be so fat from running away from the cops all the time..)

Any television broadcasts by the Liberal Democrats


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2020)

Batwoman .  Unlikable lead character , but they rebooting wit ha new lead so maybe the show gets better.


----------

